# Team SC weight limit



## Galligruppo (Nov 4, 2002)

Anyone know if there is a weight limit for the Team SC frame? I'm looking at a barely used 2003 55cm frame fitted with a Campy Record gruppo and Proton wheels from the same time period. I'm 200 lbs (91 kg) and I want to be sure the frame (and components) can take the weight. Hopefully, this would only be a temporary concern as I lose weight from riding.

Thanks!

GG


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

The frame will be fine, I don't know about the wheels.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I rode and raced that same frame at that weight and was fine. I would also be a little concerned about the wheels, but the frame will be fine.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a premium frame maybe a later model than yours. i emailed Merckx and asked that question. there reply'none of our frames have a rider weight limit'. bingo


----------



## Galligruppo (Nov 4, 2002)

Many thanks for the replies!!

GG


----------

